# American Idol (Top 3) - 05/16/2012



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Who were _YOUR_ favorites tonight?

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

A couple of folks cheated and voted early...

I abide by the rules! 

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

How things change. A couple of weeks ago I thought Phillip should have been booted off the show, and tonight I think I enjoyed him most! :lol: Early on this season, I liked everything about Phillip except his song choices. Tonight, however, the songs that Steven and Jimmy picked for him were spot on, IMHO.

I enjoyed Joshua singing Lennon and Jessica singing Aerosmith and Jackson 5, but not as much as Phillip's Seger. He may have just won Idol with that song because, as JLo pointed out, about 20 million girls wish he was singing it to them. 

I didn't like Phillip's own song choice at all. That's the "old" Phillip I would never vote for. I also thought the Mariah song was a bad choice that exploited whatever weaknesses there are with Jessica's voice. I think she needs a lot more vocal training to be able to pull off a song like that. Just my .02.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*My thoughts:*

ROUND #1

*JOSHUA:* I thought Joshua did well, and I'm still a fan of his voice, but it was just so-so for me.

*JESSICA:* I thought she did AMAZING with this! She showed off the sweeter side of her voice... the opposite of that growl she was using last week.

*PHILLIP:* The least familiar song to me in Round #1, but I thought he did great! Very enjoyable...

*ROUND #1 WINNER(S):* Jessica & Phillip

ROUND #2

*JOSHUA:* I was REALLY hoping that Phillip would sing "Imagine"... but it might be a good thing for him that he didn't. I've seen multiple people comment on the fact they don't like that song because it promotes Atheism. I'm a religious guy and it's one of my favorite songs of all time, so I think it would have been AWESOME! I think Phillip could have had a moment with it, but I wasn't feeling it with Joshua. John Lennon put A LOT of feeling in the song... heck, Scott Bakula's version made me cry, but Joshua's version just bored me. :shrug:

*JESSICA:* I LOVE Jessica, and I KNEW she'd be the one singing this song when I saw the set list, but I was completely let down by this. The vocals were great, but like Joshua before her, there was NO feeling in this. Lauren Alaina did a great job of it last year in her audition... Jessica fell flat.

*PHILLIP:* I'm going to buck the trend... I liked it even though I preferred the original arrangement. I know of a couple others who did as well. That being said, I agreed with Randy! I might have liked it, but it was NOT a "Top 3" worthy performance.

*ROUND #2 WINNER(S):* Phillip

ROUND #3

*JOSHUA:* Well... I liked it better than his last! Comparing it to Mary J.'s version, it doesn't fare well to me, but I did enjoy it.

*JESSICA:* She went more Mariah than Michael, but I consider that a good thing. She had one moment there in the song where it was kind of strange, but I liked the rest of it.

*PHILLIP:* He had a couple of moments where he struggled with the notes, but overall, I enjoyed it very well.

*ROUND #3 WINNER(S):* Jessica/Phillip confused or Phillip/Jessica confused

*FAVORITES OF THE NIGHT:* Phillip & Jessica
*BOTTOM THREE PREDICTION:* Jessica, Joshua, & Phillip 
*WHO'S GOING HOME?:* Jessica or Joshua 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> How things change. A couple of weeks ago I thought Phillip should have been booted off the show, and tonight I think I enjoyed him most! :lol: Early on this season, I liked everything about Phillip except his song choices. Tonight, however, the songs that Steven and Jimmy picked for him were spot on, IMHO.


I've obviously been quite vocal about Phillip, but here's the weird thing, he's never won the night for me before. Joshua did ONCE, and Jessica has MULTIPLE times, but Phillip has NEVER won the night for me before... until tonight. :eek2:

When the Top 13 was named, I wanted the Top 4 to be Jessica, Joshua, Hollie and Phillip (I got lucky this year!). I had an ulterior motive in wanting P2 to make the Top 3 in order to have the Homecoming, but I honestly felt that Hollie probably deserved it more until she started experiencing her slump. Elise eventually overcame Hollie, but then Hollie started improving again, and I enjoyed her making it to the Top 4. I felt that Jessica and Joshua probably deserved the finale more, but I'll be honest, after tonight, I'd really like to see a Jessica/Phillip finale. I'm surprised by that...



Steve said:


> I enjoyed Joshua singing Lennon and Jessica singing Aerosmith and Jackson 5, but not as much as Phillip's Seger. He may have just one Idol with that song because, as JLo pointed out, about 20 million girls wish he was singing it to them.


Phillip was trending on Twitter tonight...

Some of his fellow Idol contestants were bragging on him (some of whom were bragging on ALL of them of course)... Former Idol contestants Pia Toscano and Lauren Alaina were too!

Several other (non-Idol) female celebrities were Tweeting about their feelings of lust toward him as well... 



Steve said:


> I didn't like Phillip's own song choice at all. That's the "old" Phillip I would never vote for. I also thought the Mariah song was a bad choice that exploited whatever weaknesses there are with Jessica's voice. I think she needs a lot more vocal training to be able to pull off a song like that. Just my .02.


I liked the song from Phillip, but it was a bad song choice...

Totally disagree on Jessica though! 

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Totally disagree on Jessica though!


As did the judges. I think she needs more vocal coaching, tho, to better control her voice when she sings in soft tones. To my ears, her pitch is all over the place when she's not "belting out" a note. Just my .02.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> As did the judges. I think she needs more vocal coaching, tho, to better control her voice when she sings in soft tones. To my ears, her pitch is all over the place when she's not "belting out" a note. Just my .02.


Admittedly, "pitch" is an issue with me. If it's WAY off, I can tell it... otherwise, I sometimes have trouble... I'll listen to it again later, but my first impression last night was that she did wonderful showing off the sweeter side of her voice after doing the opposite last week.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

BTW...

DialIdol has Jessica with the lowest amount of votes this week.... but her and Joshua are almost neck and neck so it could go either way...

Usually, Phillip and Joshua are ahead of Jessica until the voting begins on the West Coast, but this time, she didn't really experience the jump. 

Phillip had a commanding lead over the others until voting began on the West Coast... then it evened out a little. He was stated to be "SAFE" with only Joshua and Jessica in trouble, but after voting was finished, he was changed to too close to call as well...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Did Mr. Brott take a "birthday vacation"? 

After his Scotty prediction last year, I've enjoyed reading his thoughts on the subject...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

All that time I was right next to the car, and the only time I saw myself last night:

  

Maybe tonight... LOL!!! :lol:

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When the Top 13 was named, I wanted the Top 4 to be Jessica, Joshua, Hollie and Phillip (I got lucky this year!). I had an ulterior motive in wanting P2 to make the Top 3 in order to have the Homecoming, but I honestly felt that Hollie probably deserved it more until she started experiencing her slump. Elise eventually overcame Hollie, but then Hollie started improving again, and I enjoyed her making it to the Top 4. *I felt that Jessica and Joshua probably deserved the finale more, but I'll be honest, after tonight, I'd really like to see a Jessica/Phillip finale. I'm surprised by that... *


Just sayin'....

~Alan


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I guess Taylor Hicks version 2 will be AI.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> I guess Taylor Hicks version 2 will be AI.


The tweeter portion of our Home Theater speakers appreciate Joshua's departure.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I guess Taylor Hicks version 2 will be AI.


If he wins, he owes it all to Jimmy for picking that Bob Seger song for him that, to his credit, he sang really well. Last song of the night that left all the girls swooning... a perfect voting storm.

By the same token, I think Jimmy sabotaged his own singer with the Blige song. He should have chosen another _When A Man Loves A Woman type_ song for him, IMHO.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I guess Taylor Hicks version 2 will be AI.


You are so right. I was hoping it wouldn't happen again ... but, it did.

Well, at least one _"J"_ made it to the end, even though all those teenyboppers voting with their genitalia will sink her, as well.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Henry said:


> You are so right. I was hoping it wouldn't happen again ... but, it did.
> 
> Well, at least one _"J"_ made it to the end, even though all those teenyboppers voting with their genitalia will sink her, as well.


I thought the camera catching Hollie helping Shannon Magrane "cool off" after his performance was cute, tho. 

That performance video is still up there, BTW: http://www.americanidol.com/videos/season_11/performances/phillip_phillips_weve_got_tonight/


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> If he wins, he owes it all to Jimmy for picking that Bob Seger song for him that, to his credit, he sang really well. Last song of the night that left all the girls swooning... a perfect voting storm.


I think he owes Jimmy A LOT for picking that song....

There's a woman on Twitter I follow. She used to live in Albany I guess, but now lives up North in the Atlanta area. Apparently, she's not a big Phillip fan, but she said that had he sung like that the whole contest, she would have been.

I certainly know that between hearing him sing "Volcano," "We Got Tonight", and hearing him in concert, he's more talented than I originally gave him credit for.



Steve said:


> By the same token, I think Jimmy sabotaged his own singer with the Blige song. He should have chosen another _When A Man Loves A Woman type_ song for him, IMHO.


I disagree!

Don't get me wrong, I liked "When A Man Loves A Woman" a lot better than "No More Drama," but to me, that was his highlight Wednesday night. It paled in comparison to Mary J's version, but it was where he shined IMHO!

I think Jimmy was SHOCKED when it was Jessica and not Joshua in the finale...

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> I thought the camera catching Hollie helping Shannon Magrane "cool off" after his performance was cute, tho.
> 
> That performance video is still up there, BTW: http://www.americanidol.com/videos/season_11/performances/phillip_phillips_weve_got_tonight/


Well, there's no question he can sing. That's why he was one of my favorites for Top 3. Unfortunately, and IMHO, his body of work does not merit 1st or 2nd place.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> I guess Taylor Hicks version 2 will be AI.


The discussion I was having last night appeared to come to the conclusion that Phillip will most likely get more of Joshua's voters than Jessica...

While I consider Taylor Hicks winning Season 5 to be right up there with the greatest debacles to hit AI (Scotty winning is #1), I would not be offended by P2 winning.... two different circumstances. That being said... I actually prefer the comparison to TH than DMB, so... 



Henry said:


> You are so right. I was hoping it wouldn't happen again ... but, it did.
> 
> Well, at least one _"J"_ made it to the end, even though all those teenyboppers voting with their genitalia will sink her, as well.


My Mom was talking day before yesterday with a man who knew Phillip's family. She asked him if his family (that includes two teenage daughters) went to the concert, and he stated that no, his daughters can't stand Phillip's singing.

I'm in a weird position. I know an equal amount of men voting for Phillip, but then I'm from his area. I'm not denying he doesn't have the women/girls voting for him (did you see the "Cougars For Phillip" sign on TV last night?), or the VFTW folks, but it's not all hormones...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> I thought the camera catching Hollie helping Shannon Magrane "cool off" after his performance was cute, tho.
> 
> That performance video is still up there, BTW: http://www.americanidol.com/videos/season_11/performances/phillip_phillips_weve_got_tonight/


Speaking of Hollie... how awesome did she do during that studio thing last night?!

A lot of tweeting about Shannon and Hollie after it happened Wednesday night...

Elise posted on Twitter that if anybody bad-mouthed Phillip on her Facebook or Twitter, she'd kick their a... well, you get the picture! 

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> [...] but it's not all hormones...


If he wins over _Jessica_, it will be.

IMO, it'll be the only explanation short of collusion and vote tampering on the part of the judges and producers.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> Well, there's no question he can sing. That's why he was one of my favorites for Top 3. Unfortunately, and IMHO, his body of work does not merit 1st or 2nd place.


I picked the two "J" for the final two at the start, with Hollie in the Top 3, and Phillip in the Top 4. These were personal preferences... not predictions by the way.

That being said... I have been reminded multiple times... this is "American Idol"... not "The Voice"... not that "The Voice" is about the voice all the time either (cough... Jesse Campbell... cough).

Honestly... I loved the Top 7, and the majority of them... particularly the Top 3 since they are all so different, are all winners in my book!

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> If he wins over _Jessica_, it will be.
> 
> IMO, it'll be the only explanation short of collusion and vote tampering on the part of the judges and producers.


:eek2:

Hormones will help...

However, I disagree with your statement!

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> :eek2:
> 
> Hormones will help...
> 
> ...


Prudent man.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Can someone who voted for Jessica and Joshua tell me how voting was Wednesday night?! 

Voting was CRAZY for Phillip on Wednesday. My Uncle tried multiple times on Wednesday night to vote, and only got through once! I got through multiple times, but I'll be honest, I was getting a TON of busy signals... and (I was using my cell) multiple times where it'd just hang and eventually the Verizon lady would come on and tell me the line had been disconnected. 


~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> Prudent man.


I try to be... 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*THEME FOR THIS WEEK:*


Their favorite song of the series.
A song chosen by Simon Fuller.
Their individual #new-single."

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> *THEME FOR THIS WEEK:*
> 
> 
> *Their favorite song of the series.*
> ...


Will be weird to hear Phillip sing _We've Got Tonight_ twice in a row, but that was definitely his Idol "shining moment". I don't see he has much of a choice. :shrug:

_And I'm Telling You I'm Not Going_ would be my choice for Jessica.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> Will be weird to hear Phillip sing _We've Got Tonight_ twice in a row, but that was definitely his Idol "shining moment". I don't see he has much of a choice. :shrug:
> 
> _And I'm Telling You I'm Not Going_ would be my choice for Jessica.


I don't think it's the first time someone's done a song two weeks in a row...

Zap2it.com had similar feelings:



Zap2it.com said:


> For Jessica, a big diva number is the way to go. "And I Am Telling You I'm Not Going" would be a great choice, except she sang that just two weeks ago and it might be overload. Same with Phillip's "Volcano" or "We've Got Tonight."


Jessica's "I Will Always Love You" makes a LOT of sense.

Sadly, Phillip's two best were in the last couple of weeks. I started to say that "U Got It Bad" might be a decent choice as I was more fond of it in person than I was on the show, and then I realized the Usher song he sang in concert was "Nice & Slow." He did it AWESOME... not something I would expect from a white boy... :eek2:

Jessica has an advantage in that she's had more moments on the show to pull from...

~Alan


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm okay with the results. Can't say that I knew who would end up in the finals or will win like I was with Adam & Kris. 
(Though it is looking like PP)


Alan Gordon said:


> All that time I was right next to the car, and the only time I saw myself last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought that you might have been the $10 guy.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dettxw said:


> Thought that you might have been the $10 guy.


LOL!! No... I didn't have a sign, and with a record contract coming his way, I'd probably have mentioned more money... though I'll be honest, the amount is probably what made the sign the funnier. 

I'll have to later post a picture of this boy they showed during the footage. If memory serves, he's the boy who was decided to mock the screaming girls by proposing to Phillip. Phillip started laughing, as did I... it was HILARIOUS!!

I wanted to be among the footage. I was right by that car for a good portion of time and the cameraman got me multiple times. Then again, I could have looked like a complete fool... they were trying to make sure folks were making a lot of noise for the video, and I was there whooping it up with the rest of them... 

There's a couple of parade/concert things I remembered I'll probably add in the next couple of days...

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> [...] *Jessica has an advantage in that she's had more moments on the show to pull from*...


Well then, I guess that clinches it. By AI standards to-date, she'll lose to P2.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> Well then, I guess that clinches it. By AI standards to-date, she'll lose to P2.


LOL!!

My money is still on P2 winning, but Jessica has a potential secret weapon... I just don't know if enough of her fans will act on it.

Supposedly, Jessica has a TON of international fans. Voting is U.S. only, and I'm not even sure this is possible, but I wonder if some of her international fans could pay for a U.S. number and call in to vote?

~Alan


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Did Mr. Brott take a "birthday vacation"?
> 
> After his Scotty prediction last year, I've enjoyed reading his thoughts on the subject...
> 
> ~Alan


I've actually been busy during the week .. I haven't even gotten a chance to watch the performance show from the Top 4 week (yes, I know who was voted off).

As for the final 2 ... After Colton left, I'm not particularly surprised by Phillip. Jessica surprised me a bit, but she gutted it out over the season. I still fully think that she is too young this year - I think if she would have missed and was on the show next year, she would have been hands down the go-to winner. That being said, she might just pull it off despite that note-stutter this week.

I don't have a clue who is going to win this thing now. Yes, it was very clear cut to me last year and there simply was no drama each week. It's been a bit more intense this time around as anyone in the Top-4 (or even Top-6) could have won. I didn't think that when there were still a dozen folks left.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> I've actually been busy during the week .. I haven't even gotten a chance to watch the performance show from the Top 4 week (yes, I know who was voted off).


Being busy is a good thing... 

Drew2k went missing from the discussion as well, but I've seen him in other threads, so I didn't think much of it, but you simply disappeared! 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I spotted me in a YouTube video:











I make my first appearence at the 3:06 mark... and occasionally pop up afterwards. I'm quite featured at the 4:40 mark... then at the 4:53 mark... 5:08 and several seconds after... 5:17 and the following seconds... 5:28 and onward... 5:54 in and out for the next so many seconds 5-6 seconds.

My Mom and Uncle showed up several times in the video as well as Part 2 of it.

PQ sucks, but still cool nonetheless...

EDIT: I'm having trouble embedding the video, but here's the link: 




~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

BTW... the shirts being shown in that video come from here:

Farris Screen Printing

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I forgot to share this last week:










Forgive the redaction's! 

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmm....I wonder who Alan will vote for?


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hmmm....I wonder who Alan will vote for?


But he has hardly been bias at all. :lol:


----------



## becca2012 (May 22, 2012)

I really hope Jessica wins!


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

My daughter-in-law, an avid Idol follower mentioned that she doesn't like Jessica which kind of surprised me.
(DiL is an amateur singer, started OU on an opera scholarship but it wasn't for her so she switched to business. Tried out for Idol but only got to the last stage before TV - they didn't want another blond-haired blue-eyed small town Okie girl right after Carrie Underwood)

She says Jessica is a talented singer but not original or likeable. And I think she likes PP a lot too. 

I don't have any strong feelings about who will or should win this go-round, but seems like PP has the edge so far.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Holydoc said:


> hdtvfan0001 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm....I wonder who Alan will vote for?
> ...


I haven't decided if I'm going to bother to vote tonight... 

I would have been happy with any of the Top 3 winning. I wanted it to be a Jessica/Phillip finale simply because I wasn't feeling Joshua last week, but it's rare for me to not like Jessica's performances, so I really don't know.

To make matters more complicated, I won't be able to watch the show live tonight, and will almost certainly not be able to watch it until AFTER voting ends. I have my Bluetooth headset with me in case I _*hear*_ Phillip blows Jessica out of the water (I doubt that...), but as of now, I'm pretty neutral.

Albany, GA will be holding a viewing/voting party at the Civic Center tonight. They have an inflatable 30 foot screen they're putting up... I've been curious ever since I heard about it, because it makes me wonder if someone's actually going to put an HD feed on it, of it it will be an SD feed projected onto the screen... LOL!! I read something about Lee County High School as well, but I don't know that for certain. 

While I remain neutral (at this time anyway), I will admit that I will most likely be wearing my PP shirt tomorrow.



I could potentially wear a different one, but they were out of the other design in the color I wanted. I don't know if I'll get that today or tomorrow, or later...

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> I haven't decided if I'm going to bother to vote tonight...
> 
> I would have been happy with any of the Top 3 winning. I wanted it to be a Jessica/Phillip finale simply because I wasn't feeling Joshua last week, but it's rare for me to not like Jessica's performances, so I really don't know.
> 
> To make matters more complicated, *I won't be able to watch the show live tonight*, and will almost certainly not be able to watch it until AFTER voting ends.


Well after being a loyalist to the show all year...that doesn't seem right. 

Between Celebrity Apprentice, the Voice, and 2 other shows...Mrs HDTVFan has a perfect record of picking the _*loser*_ in the finals - she picked Jessica for AI. So that pretty much wraps up how this party is going to end.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dettxw said:


> My daughter-in-law, an avid Idol follower mentioned that she doesn't like Jessica which kind of surprised me.
> (DiL is an amateur singer, started OU on an opera scholarship but it wasn't for her so she switched to business. Tried out for Idol but only got to the last stage before TV - they didn't want another blond-haired blue-eyed small town Okie girl right after Carrie Underwood)


Strangely enough, whenever I see your location, I have to remember that Carrie is from Checotah, and not Choctaw.



dettxw said:


> She says Jessica is a talented singer but not original or likeable. And I think she likes PP a lot too.


Yeah... while most people I know think Jessica is GREAT, I know of others who don't, and if you surf the internet, you see some of the same complaints. I don't understand the likeable bit AT ALL!

I do understand the "original" part, but I write it off. Very few artists/singers out there are TRULY what I would consider "original", and very few of them would probably do well on a voting reality show.

She's super talented, and while she's not the most marketable, if given the right material, I think she could be huge!



dettxw said:


> I don't have any strong feelings about who will or should win this go-round, but seems like PP has the edge so far.


I think he has the edge... and not just due to the signs and portents such as:


436 is the first three digits in one of Albany, GA's phone numbers.
J + P is the name of a service station in Sasser where Phillip's family lived when he was born and for a while after.
This past weekend, there was a fox attack in Lee County. A possible portent of a Lee County attack on FOX this week?!  

In all fairness to Jessica, I did hear that San Diego now has Jaguar babies for the first time in like 30 years or something...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Well after being a loyalist to the show all year...that doesn't seem right.


One of the benefits of a non-existent social life is a superior dedication to AI viewing attendance (suck on that Mr. Brott!).   :lol: 

However, FOX's scheduling change conflicted with work... a move that did not go over well with my co-workers either! 



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Between Celebrity Apprentice, the Voice, and 2 other shows...Mrs HDTVFan has a perfect record of picking the _*loser*_ in the finals - she picked Jessica for AI. So that pretty much wraps up how this party is going to end.


Jessica is SUPER talented and has a VERY dedicated fan base. My money is on Phillip, but I'm proud to say I think she still has a good chance (though not as much as Jimmy)...

One unknown factor in the voting in the past, and certainly tonight would be the fact that Jessica has a HUGE following overseas. One has to wonder if some of them will use alternative means to vote for her...

~Alan


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I am one that doesn't like Jessica. She has a great voice and I started off really liking her. As the season has gone on, I realized that I just didn't like her anymore because all the attention has gone to her head. I know she's young... I do wish they didn't allow kids that age to be on the show. I always worry that being exposed to that much as such a young age will ruin them. I think it has ruined Jessica and I worry for her.

I really like both Phillip and Joshua and would be happy with either of them as the new American Idol.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Karen said:


> I am one that doesn't like Jessica. She has a great voice and I started off really liking her. *As the season has gone on, I realized that I just didn't like her anymore because all the attention has gone to her head.*


That's something I just haven't seen... 

I know there were multiple times where Colton seemed like it went to his head, but I give him the benefit of the doubt since I'm not immune to saying stupid stuff that might give the wrong idea about me as a person. 

I just really haven't seen it from Jessica... 



Karen said:


> I know she's young... I do wish they didn't allow kids that age to be on the show. I always worry that being exposed to that much as such a young age will ruin them. I think it has ruined Jessica and I worry for her.


I know some kids who are younger than Jessica who are more mature than many adults twice _my_ age. Obviously, I know the opposite too...

When I was Jessica's age, I knew a considerable amount of people older than me who I was more mature than... and I knew a considerable amount of people older than me who... well, I'm still not as mature as them... LOL!! 

The point is, while maturity comes with age, some people mature faster than others. Not knowing them personally, I certainly cannot say this for sure, but I personally believe that Jessica (and Phillip) seem to be pretty grounded folks.

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree with Alan ... I just haven't seen where _Jessica_ is coping an attitude.

But as usual, she'll out-sing _Phillip_ tonight, and go on to lose.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

BTW, for a blast from AI season 11 past:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/from-where-i-stand/id527223282 on iTunes last week. I didn't see it until last night...

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> BTW, for a blast from AI season 11 past:
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/from-where-i-stand/id527223282 on iTunes last week. I didn't see it until last night...


If you're a fan of R&B, the album's title song is not too bad, IMHO.

Might have been a good song for Joshua.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> But as usual, she'll out-sing _Phillip_ tonight, and go on to lose.


As I stated, I'm good no matter who wins...

A little overly-harsh of Jessica in ONE paragraph, but other than that, I think she pretty much mirrored how I see things...

BTW... one person in the comments stated that the runner-up is able to negotiate their deal? I thought highest you could do that was in the final 3... or maybe even 4?

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> If you're a fan of R&B, the album's title song is not too bad, IMHO.
> 
> Might have been a good song for Joshua.


Yeah... I was listening to clips of the album on iTunes earlier. I thought there were a couple of decent tunes on the album.

Johnny was among the MANY contestants I enjoyed that didn't make it to the Top 13 this year...

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> As I stated, I'm good no matter who wins...
> ~Alan


Actually, I didn't bother to read her post. I was reacting to your reaction. 

I think I've also stated that as long as we got the final four that we got (_Joshua, Phillip, Hollie and Jessica_), that I was ok with any outcome. If it sounds like I'm taking a portion of that back, I guess I am.

My misguided approach was that neither _Hollie_ nor _Phillip_ could out-sing the remaining two _(J&J)_ and therefore at best his vote would place him in third position. That logic was rewarded with _Hollie's_ elimination, But was quickly trampled when _Joshua_ was sent packing.

What I didn't count on was voters that vote with their crotches and not with their ears. (How silly of me. )

I'm still holding out hope that the voting masses will cast their ballots on the singing facts rather than their stirring loins ... but I'm not holding my breath. :sure:

Not gonna happen, is it?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> Actually, I didn't bother to read her post. I was reacting to your reaction.
> 
> I think I've also stated that as long as we got the final four that we got (_Joshua, Phillip, Hollie and Jessica_), that I was ok with any outcome. If it sounds like I'm taking a portion of that back, I guess I am.


I stand by my statement that as long as we got the same final four, I was good with the outcome.

No take-backs on my part. I think the Top 3 were all so different that they were each winners...

The sad thing is... and I never got a definitive answer, but it's possible that Joshua may be the lucky one if he's not subjected to 19 Entertainment's management contract.



Henry said:


> My misguided approach was that neither _Hollie_ nor _Phillip_ could out-sing the remaining two _(J&J)_ and therefore at best his vote would place him in third position. That logic was rewarded with _Hollie's_ elimination, But was quickly trampled when _Joshua_ was sent packing.


Jessica and Joshua can out-sing the Phillip...

However, that doesn't mean that style of singing is more popular.

Joshua's rumored duet partner tomorrow night is Fantasia. Though the two are often compared, I have two different personal opinions of them. I love Joshua's singing, but I can't stand Fantasia's singing. Fantasia can out-sing former Idol contestant Brooke White, but I LOVE Brooke White's singing.

I voted for Phillip last week over Joshua. Not because I think Phillip sings better than Joshua (I don't), but because Phillip has actually impressed me more these past couple of weeks than Joshua has... a switch from earlier in the season when I was more impressed with Joshua.



Henry said:


> What I didn't count on was voters that vote with their crotches and not with their ears. (How silly of me. )


It's true that Phillip appears to have a considerable amount of girls/women voting for him... many of whom have a level of attraction to him. He also has the benefit of VFTW as well. I also think Phillip has an advantage in that I believe some of Joshua's voters will vote for Phillip over Jessica.

I am personally not attracted to Phillip or Joshua (byproduct of being straight), but I voted for him for the reasons I stated above. I know many men that have been voting for him. I also know of some women who haven't... and in the case of two teenaged girls whose father I know, can't stand hearing Phillip sing.

As I stated previously, I felt that Joshua was a long shot of making the finale. I know a few people who think he's great, but a lot of people who couldn't stand hearing him sing... I also think the majority of the AI viewing/voting demographic don't exactly align with his fans... 

No, I'm not attracted to Phillip. Back when I was around Jessica's age, I'm certain I would have been to her... but I'm OK with whomever wins. I'll look forward to listening to them both...



Henry said:


> I'm still holding out hope that the voting masses will cast their ballots on the singing facts rather than their stirring loins ... but I'm not holding my breath. :sure:
> 
> Not gonna happen, is it?


My money's still on Phillip, but only because it's just pretend money... 

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> Joshua's rumored duet partner tomorrow night is Fantasia. Though the two are often compared, I have two different personal opinions of them. I love Joshua's singing, but I can't stand Fantasia's singing.


They have one thing in common here...both are the inspiration for using the mute button.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm anxious to see the iTunes charts tonight and tomorrow...

iTunes has been releasing the solo performances ever since the Top 13 both as singles and as compilation sets (cheaper if you want multiple singles). Every week, there are tons of people (refusing to buy the compilation) complaining on the compilations' comments about how you can't just buy ONE of them... not realizing that you can click on the artist names and be taken to the artists' page with individual releases or could simply search for the artists via search rolleyes. Last week was the first week the compilation album made it to the top of the charts. 

This week they will just have the singles for the Simon Fuller performances and J's & P's first single...

As I learned from "The Voice" where a purchase counted as a vote, charting means nothing, but it'll still be interesting...

~Alan

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> They have one thing in common here...both are the inspiration for using the mute button.


Joshua encouraged me to turn *UP* my volume... I'm right there with you on Fantasia though. 

I guess tomorrow I'll split the difference and leave it normal! 

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My comments in *Green:*



Alan Gordon said:


> I stand by my statement that as long as we got the same final four, I was good with the outcome.
> 
> No take-backs on my part. I think the Top 3 were all so different that they were each winners...
> 
> ...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> My only displeasure with the possible outcome is that if Phillip wins, it does not give us an American Idol ... Taylor Hicks didn't either, nor did Ruben or Kris or Jordin.
> 
> AI lost its integrity to faked drama long ago.


I actually kind of think Phillip fits the "American Idol" tag better than any of the Top 13... I don't know... perhaps Colton came pretty close!

The majority of their integrity stopped a long time ago...

I agree with you on Taylor, but I wasn't around for Reuben so I won't comment on him. The other two? I was a HUGE Adam Lambert fan, and I really wanted a Lambert/Iraheta finale, but Kris did very well that year, so I understood it. As for Jordin? Well, I was a big Doolittle and Jones fan, but Jordin stepped up her game, so I respected the outcome.



Henry said:


> Brooke White aka Carole King ... both are good singers, I don't really care for either. Fantasia can out-sing the two of them.


Just goes to show off people's different tastes. I'm a huge fan of the singer/songwriter genre, so Carole King is fantastic in my book. I LOVED Brooke White on Idol... love her post Idol career, and am loving her in the Jack & White duo... although I will admit that their last single (a remake of "California Dreamin') is pretty weak compared to their usual stuff.

Yeah... Fantasia can out-sing them both... I just don't want to hear her do it.



Henry said:


> So much for recognizing a singer's "body of work".


I strongly value consistency. While not 100%, Jessica would come the closest there...

I saw/heard personal growth (another thing I value) with Phillip. Joshua stayed stationary... which when you're as talented as he is, it isn't a bad thing, but coupled with a few performances where he screamed too much, and a couple where he didn't pull me into the song, I found myself disappointed.

I look forward to hearing music by him though...



Henry said:


> If they voted for Joshua, I think they'll gravitate to Jessica.


Strongly disagree...



Henry said:


> Those that were foolish enough to vote for Phillip will most likely do it again.


:nono2:



Henry said:


> Give those two girls a high five for me, eh?!.


I think these girls have probably been taught better than to let random strangers give them high fives! 



Henry said:


> I wanted him to place in the Finale before the season even started. He has been solid throughout and has gotten better with every episode.


I thought he started off great... back during Hollywood week and those first few weeks of live voting, he was the MAN!!  I just haven't been feeling him as much lately...



Henry said:


> I wouldn't go out of my way to buy a Phillip album ... but for a Clay?


Aiken?! 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> Albany, GA will be holding a viewing/voting party at the Civic Center tonight. They have an inflatable 30 foot screen they're putting up... I've been curious ever since I heard about it, because it makes me wonder if someone's actually going to put an HD feed on it, of it it will be an SD feed projected onto the screen... LOL!!


Downtown Albany holds voting party for Phillip Philips

!rolling

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My comments in* Green*:



Alan Gordon said:


> I actually kind of think Phillip fits the "American Idol" tag better than any of the Top 13... I don't know... perhaps Colton came pretty close!
> 
> The majority of their integrity stopped a long time ago...
> 
> ...


Gotta go to a dentist appointment. Read you on the flip-side.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> Check out the "California Dreaming" remix on the end credits of "The Lincoln Lawyer". It's running on one of the Epix channels. Maybe you'll like it.


As a general rule, I HATE remixes. I like the original perfectly fine...



Henry said:


> Sorry. Are you now a Colton fan?


Absolutely not...

I said from the beginning that I thought Colton had great potential, but that I felt MOST of his performances were completely over-hyped.

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

You know the *drill:*



Alan Gordon said:


> As a general rule, I HATE remixes. I like the original perfectly fine...
> 
> * Give this one a try. I think it's worth it.*
> 
> ...


----------

